# No work consoles at booting 11.2-releng



## Yaroslav Shvets (Sep 25, 2018)

One of my servers (Xeon X3330 on TYAN Toledo S5211) is loaded without work consoles.
During booting displays: Booting ... And nothing more.

All main services are loads: ssh, mail, etc. The server works,
but there are no devices created: ttyv0, ttyv1, ttyv2, … etc
and no work consoles.

In the same time consoles works, if vt (virtual terminal console driver) to change to sc in
/boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.vty=sc
```

How to make work vt?

dmesg with sc:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p3 #0 r338696: Sun Sep 16 01:28:53 EEST 2018
    root@gw1:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3330  @ 2.66GHz (2660.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc08e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4088619008 (3899 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 100
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1330027676 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
nexus0
smbios0: <System Management BIOS> at iomem 0xf6c30-0xf6c4e on motherboard
smbios0: Version: 2.33
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <PTLTD    XSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
siis0: <SiI3132 SATA controller> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0xf4104000-0xf410407f,0xf4100000-0xf4103fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
siisch0: <SIIS channel> at channel 0 on siis0
siisch1: <SIIS channel> at channel 1 on siis0
(noperiph:siisch0:0:-1:ffffffff): rescan already queued
(noperiph:siisch1:0:-1:ffffffff): rescan already queued
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 17 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4601800-0xf4601bff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0x3000-0x301f mem 0xf4080000-0xf409ffff,0xf4000000-0xf407ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci4
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:ba:ad:90
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pcib5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0x4000-0x401f mem 0xf4280000-0xf429ffff,0xf4200000-0xf427ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci5
em1: Using an MSI interrupt
em1: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:ba:ad:91
em1: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus3 on uhci2
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus4 on uhci3
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus5 on uhci4
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 19 at device 29.3 on pci0
usbus6 on uhci5
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4601c00-0xf4601fff irq 16 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7 on ehci1
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x5000-0x507f mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff,0xf4300000-0xf433ffff at device 3.0 on pci6
vgapci0: Boot video device
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH9 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x1c78-0x1c7f,0x1c6c-0x1c6f,0x1c70-0x1c77,0x1c68-0x1c6b,0x18e0-0x18ff mem 0xf4601000-0xf46017ff irq 17 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ichwd0: <Intel ICH9R watchdog timer> on isa0
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> on isa0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at mem 0x0 alignment 0x1 on isa
ipmi0: couldn't configure I/O resource
device_attach: ipmi0 attach returned 6
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> at iomem 0-0x1 on isa0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at mem 0x0 alignment 0x1 on isa
ipmi0: couldn't configure I/O resource
device_attach: ipmi0 attach returned 6
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat enabled, default to accept, logging disabled
DUMMYNET 0 with IPv6 initialized (100409)
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_CODEL loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_PIE loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm CODEL loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm PIE loaded
ugen5.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus5
ugen7.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus7
ugen4.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus4
ugen6.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus6
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen0.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub7: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD2000FYYZ-01UL1B1 01.01K02> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WCC1P1037804
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
cd0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1 at siisch1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: ada1: <ST2000NM0033-9ZM175 SN03> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
<Optiarc DVD RW AD-7240S 1.01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
ada1: Serial Number Z1X1J9KC
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada2 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfersada2: <WDC WD2000FYYZ-01UL1B1 01.01K02> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number WD-WCC1P1016735
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
(SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: 2611MB (1337280 2048 byte sectors)
ada2: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
hwpmc: SOFT/16/64/0x67<INT,USR,SYS,REA,WRI> TSC/1/64/0x20<REA> IAP/2/40/0x3ff<INT,USR,SYS,EDG,THR,REA,WRI,INV,QUA,PRC> IAF/3/40/0x67<INT,USR,SYS,REA,WRI>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada2p3 [rw]...
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub7: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen5.2: <vendor 0x0b38 product 0x0010> at usbus5
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x0b38 product 0x0010, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 2> on usbus5
kbd2 at ukbd0
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Array DDF-LE created.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Disk ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Subdisk RAID1:0-ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Disk ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Subdisk RAID1:1-ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Volume started.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Volume RAID1 state changed from STARTING to OPTIMAL.
GEOM_RAID: DDF-LE: Provider raid/r0 for volume RAID1 created.
random: unblocking device.
warning: total configured swap (8388608 pages) exceeds maximum recommended amount (1973856 pages).
warning: increase kern.maxswzone or reduce amount of swap.
em0: link state changed to UP
em0: link state changed to DOWN
em1: link state changed to UP
em1: link state changed to DOWN
em1: link state changed to UP
em0: link state changed to UP
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <vendor 0x0b38 product 0x0010, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 2> on usbus5
```


----------

